# Pregnancy Myths Boys v's Girls



## sparky32

I am just wondering what people symptoms and feelings are of what you maybe having and then did these symptoms and feelings come true??

I have been pregnant 3 times and twice i had girls and my symptoms were exactly the same and this time my symptoms are totally different and i have a very strong feeling i'm having a girl. Here are my differences;

*Girl*

Sickness all the time, especially with second girl
Huge boobs and very sore, couldn't wear underwired bras from about 8 weeks
Went off tea/coffee straight away
Couldn't stand milk or dairy products
Went off chocolate
Couldn't get enough of fruits especially berries
Slept on my right handside
Baby was always on right handside

*Boy*

Hardly any sickness
Boobs tender but no real change
Love tea & coffee but have changed to decaff
Crave cheese
Can't get enough of chocolate :thumbup:
Enjoy apples (now apples would be my last choice of fruit)
Sleep on my left handside 
Baby is lying on my left handside
Oh and meat! I constantly crave meat in every shape and form, not something i normally eat?

Very weird, this pregnancy is totally different to any other i've had and i wonder if it is a boy this time.

Anyone else got any similar stories to share, i would be very inertested in hearing them xxx


----------



## XJessicaX

Girl
No morning sickness at all for me so untrue
Breasts are large but I havent suffered at all from soreness
I did actually go off tea
LOVE milk and dairy products
I did actually go off chocolate though
Addicted to berries and fruit
I usually sleep on my left side
And baby was indeed on my right hand side (probably because I have a right sided uterus!)


----------



## BabyBoyle

i dont know the sex yet, but:

severe nausea, still at 14wks!
Baby is on the left hand side
Completely off chocolate & Sweets (& im a severe sweet toothed person!)
Liking my salty/savoury foods
sleep on my back and my right

Hmmm!? xx


----------



## sparky32

Thanks Jessica, that is interesting and so funny. With my first daughter i had very little MS and it was more about the gagging but second time round i had hyperemisis but some of the other symptoms. Isn't it funny that you loved berries and went off chocolate and tea. I find these things fasinating :)


----------



## wild2011

i have 3 girls and pregnant with a boy
my pregnancy was 100% different and in my case i measure up with most of the myths so i must be one of them typical people it can be based on, i also got boy as my gender prediction, on the chinese charts and and the ring test, all of which were right for my daughters too :haha:

nausea this time but no sickness, had it terribly with my others including hyperemesis. 

very very tired with this one, but not with the others, 

eating meats and pickled oinions cabbage etc this time, gone off crisps sweets choc ice cream etc, no interest in ne takeaways really either. all the opposite ot b4. x

!!! good luck! x


----------



## Annamumof2

Jason:
no sickness
craved OJ and kfc mayo (in the chicken fillit burgers)
lots of energy

Skye:
no sickness
steak
lots of energy

Baby (lost due to MC)
nothing

Baby D
feeling sick sense 6 weeks and being sick
craved cheese though out the pregnancy so far along with salad cream
emotional
lost energy

above all jay and skyes pregnancy was the same and this one is compleatly new


----------



## caseyann

I am having a boy... here is how mine stacks up:

Boy:
Hardly any sickness// was awful sick this time, all the time, still sick in 2nd triBoobs tender but no real change//Mine grew huge and hurt awful
Love tea & coffee but have changed to decaff//Not drinking either 
Crave cheese//No 
Can't get enough of chocolate//No couldnt even eat it for first few months
Enjoy apples (now apples would be my last choice of fruit)//No 
Sleep on my left handside//Both Left and Right, I flip back and forth
Baby is lying on my left handside//No actually stays on right side mostly
Oh and meat! I constantly crave meat in every shape and form, not something i normally eat?//No again couldnt even hardly eat this during first few months... was practically a vegetarian


----------



## leanne4stars

i have BBGBG and pregnant with another boy now

Girl

Sickness all day every day from day 1 to birth, hyperemesis
Went off coffee straight away and drank tea (which i hate)
drank gallons and gallons and gallons of milk
craved fried eggs
ate lots of meat when able to especially doner kebab
bump was all the front like a ball under my top 

Boy

sickness all day every day up until around 16 weeks then just mornings
went straight off coffee again but didnt fancy tea
craved cheese and tomatoe sandwiches (i don't like tomatoes)
went right off meat
bump was/is all around like a tyre


----------



## bump#1

Don't know the sex yet

Nausea from 4wks until 12 wks
Awful acid reflux
Completely went off all food in 1st tri, lived on cereal
bump is all up front - you can't tell i'm pregnant from behind
massive boobies and they were sore all through 1st tri
preference to sleeping on right side, but would much rather lie on my back
baby seems to have set up home on the left side


----------



## BabyBoyle

OK, same symptoms as above (obviously) but im having a girl :D


----------



## leanne4stars

and i had BAD heartburn ALOT during all pregnancies wether boy or girl :wacko: and they were all near enough bald!!!!!!


----------



## Jessicax5

DD1:
nauseated from week 7-9
hated chicken (couldn't even stand the smell of it)
no change in boobs (not even sore nipples)
DD2:
no nausea at all
could eat anything anytime
no change in boobs
DD3:
nausea from week 5-8
could eat anything anytime
nipples were killing me
Boy on the way:
a couple of days of nausea
can eat anything anytime, doesn't matter sweet or hearty
nipples were killing me and are still bothering me somedays

The only difference I have noticed which has nothing to do with symptoms was the low heartrate at my 8 week u/s. DD2 + 3 had high heartrates (170's) but this little one's heartbeat was low (120's). That was the first time I kind of felt like it could be a boy but quickly convinced myself that it was another girl. When I found out today that it's a boy I about fell off the table LOL


----------



## Hopefulheath

Having a girl :pink:

No morning sickness at all
Pretty tired all through first trimester but much better now
Bad acid reflux
Very sore boobs and gone up 2 cup sizes (but I was only a 32A before!!)
Fruit fruit fruit yummmm! Apples, orange juice, berries all goood!
Chocolate - still like but not as much as before 
Tea - used to drink lots, switched to caffiene free, now hate the stuff.


----------



## caarmywife

Having a boy-

Felt hungover entire 1st tri- but was never sick
Was exhausted
Boobs have grown 2 cup sizes/nipples still hurt
Hated meat until a month ago, now love chicken but could take or leave red meat
LOVE anything citrus, eat at least one apple a day
Sleep on both sides
LO is chilling right in the middle
Like chocolate, but dont crave it


----------



## Cattia

Pregnancy 1: Girl
nausea but no sickness from weeks 8-12
Went off chocolate although was back on it by third tri
went off tea and coffee completely
Very tired until 11 weeks then loads of energy
Slept evenly on both sides
Craved dairy and ice cream

This pregnancy - team yellow but strong feeling it's a boy
Very similar symptoms
Nausea but no sickness from weeks 6-14
crave fruit
went off chocolate during first tri but now can't get enough of it
Off tea and coffee completely
Very severe fatigue from weeks 6-16 but then tons of energy
sleep evenly on both sides

IN both pregnancies I hve noticed my hair on my legs and under arms growing less
My boobs have grown both times
Bump looks the same
Last pregnancy I got quite a noticable lina negra but not this pregnancy

So I would say my two pgs have been very similar but I am sure they are different gender.


----------



## spring_baby

Boy no2 (so different to boy no 1 & his 2 sisters)
morning sickness and still have occaisonally 
really tired till 15 weeks
craving tomatoes marmite fresh fruit and salad vegetables
orange juice lemonade and lime juice
gone off dairy products and meat
Love prawns
cant drink coffee and I was a filter coffee freak even went out and bought an expensive kilo of decaf filter coffee and though it smells divine cant drink it
can manage a cup or sweet tea maybe 3 times a week
dont want sweet things like cakes biscuits or savoury like crisps and crispbreads etc
occais like dried fruit
but love all the kiddies style pick an mix sweets but cant eat a lot
no energy
feeling drab


Lol which is why this pregnancy threw me when I was expecting my girls symptoms were the same morning sickness on and off all the way through (bit like now)
loved all sweet veg and fruit (again like now)
especially tomatoes (like now)
enjoyed tea over coffee went off dairy and chocolate (bit like now)
fav thing to eat were damson plums
drank diet decaf coke throughout before they said aspartamine was a no go girls are 17 & 16

son no 1
no nausea
bloomed
thick hair loads of energy
hated tomatoes 
loved cheese and most meats and salad lettuce on its own dressed
hated all fruit 


Lol if I hadnt seen his bits on the screen at 24 weeks I wouldnt of believed he was a boy, only differance is that baby no4 has a different daddy to the first 3 so I wonder if that has anything to do with it..

Anyone had different daddies and different symptoms on same sex pregnancies?
Or am I just weird?


----------



## MrsWez

:blue:

I've been sick since 6 weeks and it's still going strong
Boobs are huge and sore
Love tea & coffee but have changed to decaf and OJ
Crave cheese and milk
Can't stand chocolate or anything sweet
Enjoy apples and bananas
Sleep on my right side 
Baby is lying on my right side
I can only eat chicken, turkey or hamburgers. Can't stand seafood, pork or steak.


----------



## mummy2lola

Craving cheese looks very popular when having a boy....that's all I crave all the time,we shall see  xx


----------



## pandabub

25 weeks with a baby girl  

Craving cheese and chocolate (not necessarily together hehe)
Severe nausea up until 9 weeks
Ohh also craving bacon and anything salty (there goes the salt vs sweet theory for me: I want both)
Baby is lying low, on left side
Gone off soy products (which I ate religiously before conceiving)
Am becoming particularly emotional during the latter half of the second semester. 
I'm getting zits for the first time in my life! Woop! lol


----------



## Kellyx

Boy:
Nauseus up until 16 weeks but no sickness

That's it really..


----------



## mbara

Girl
Really bad morning sickness
Acne
Dry hair
Dizzy/Tired
Couldn't stand chocolate
Sore breasts
Baby likes to rest on my left side
I prefer to sleep on my right


----------



## lynys

Girl in this uterus...

Had absolutely zero morning sickness. 
My BB's are massive and not at all sore. Had aching pretty much up until 15 weeks, but very little pain now and have been wearing underwire bra whole time. 
Don't drink coffee, always thought it was gross, and still have tea occasionally. 
Love milk more than anything... well besides.... 
Chocolate. Can't get enough. 
Love fruit too so that's not a problem. 
I have always had to lie on my right side to fall asleep, but have found I sleep left, right or back all the time. Doesn't really matter. 
Baby found her favourite little spot in the bottom left side of my uterus, and pretty much stayed there until she outgrew it. Now she lies right along the bottom, and is currently facing downwards. lol


----------



## tryingfor1

Hi Ladies,
Only 3 weeks till we find out if we are hacing a boy or girl. All my family and frinds even my DH and I think it's a boy here is why:
- no morning sickness, only slight nausea if very tired
- no sweet cravings at all
- love sour and salty foods to the point i want to eat a fresh lime.
- Still like coffee althoguh I drink Decaf
- 16 weeks and a biq tummy (but i am usually very petite) Dr says its all in front and high
- crave very fatty foods like Burger King (I don't eat it)
- I have a very large apetite

What are your thoughts? I will keep you all posted when we find out. Is anyone else Due Early July??

Best Wishes to all


----------



## leanne22

I'm having a girl was totally convinced it was a boy. Carrying low small bump all gender prediction tests said boy old wides tales. 20 week scan said girl. So far I must be really lucky had no symptoms what so ever of being pregnant. Guess I must be really lucky x


----------



## charlotteb24

I don't believe in the boy/girl mhyths anymore cos this time around i have had so many which could easily slot into the girl side of things but i can say he is 100% definatly a boy lol there was no mistaking his boy bits when she checked for us on the scan!

With Noah I had:
Minimal morning sickness limited to maybe the late weeks in the 1st tri
Minimal dizziness which again was random but i dont remember it lasing much longer than the sickness.
Adversion to milk and cheese but only for the 1st 16 weeks.
Minimally sore boobs
Round all up front bump
Drank stupid amounts of milk in the 3rd tri
Cravings were banoffee pie and ice cubes/ice lollies..

This Pregnancy:
Morning sickness still comes and goes to this day
Diziness is still getting to me with no real warning.
Cravings for sweet fruity things
Cravings for olives on a collosal scale and i never really liked them before!
Sore boobs.
Bump looks again to be all up front!

Scan says its a boy but can you see why from the old wives tales we thought we were having a girl? lol!


----------

